# Лечение лазером



## NSK (13 Май 2007)

Здравствуйте! 

У меня межпозвонкова грыжа - 6 мм. Оперироваться не собираюсь, т.к. болевой синдром легко купируется и сильного дискомфорта нет. 

Но мне предлагают лечить грыжу лазером. Не оперировать, а именно лечить. Такое возможно? Если да, то где можно узнать об этом по подробнее.


----------

